# What Does This Mean??



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone. Newbie here. Just received copies of my labs and biopsy results and can't make all this out. Doc says everything is fine and wants to "watch and see"???? I feel miserable and really want this thing out!!!!

US:
Nodule #1 (right lower pole) = 2.5x1.0x1.3cm (solid nodule)
Nodule #2 (left lower pole) = 13x7x8 mm (with vascular anomaly present)
Nodule #3 (isthmus) = 7x4x8 mm

Lab work: () = clinics normal range
WBC 7.8(3.5-10.5)
Leukocytes present
Albumin 5.0 g/dL (3.5-5.0)
Ca. 9.4mg/dL (8.9-10.1)
TP 7.6 g/dL (6.3-7.9)
PT Serum 48.4pg/mL (15.0-65.0)
Vit D3 22.6ng/dL. (25.0-80)
TSH 3.9mIU/L (.30-5.0)
T4 Free .8ng/dL (.6-1.6)
T3 Free 3.2Spg/mL (2.0-3.5)
Thyroid AB 358IU/mL (0.0-115)
TPO. 713.2IU/mL (0.0-8.9)

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.

In my opinion, you should have that larger solid nodule biopsied. It's rather large, at 2.5 cm.

Plus, your Free T4 is super low (although all your doc sees is "in range" it is very low in the range), and your TSH is high, still in range, but if your lab/doc used the newer ranges, that would not be in range.

I would not be satisfied with a "watch and wait" approach here. Not at all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jax1986 said:


> Hi everyone. Newbie here. Just received copies of my labs and biopsy results and can't make all this out. Doc says everything is fine and wants to "watch and see"???? I feel miserable and really want this thing out!!!!
> 
> US:
> Nodule #1 (right lower pole) = 2.5x1.0x1.3cm (solid nodule)
> ...




Please insist on FNA (fine needle aspiration); vascular and solid are not nice words around here. Or.................you mentioned biopsy; did they do biopsy? If so, what were the results of that.

Also, the Thyroglobulin Ab is rather high.

Let us know if you did in fact have biopsy (FNA) and what the results were.


----------



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

Thank you both. I did have a biopsy on the larger one but all they would tell me was that it was benign which I'm happy about, but I really feel that surgery is better than just waiting and watching.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you have discomfort in your neck/throat?

Is your doctor willing to put you on a trial dose of Synthroid...say, around 25 micrograms to start with? And did your doctor mention anything about your antibodies? Yours are relatively high.


----------



## Jax1986 (May 29, 2013)

Octavia, my neck is sore to the touch on the right side from my throat to just under my ear and I have hoarseness that comes and goes. I even pointed it out to him at my last appt. he mentioned nothing about my antibodies being high and yes, he did start me on synthroid. I'm just confused as to why he wouldn't consider removing the right lobe with it being such a large nodule. A friend had one smaller than this (1cm) that showed benign after two biopsies but was diagnosed as cancerous after a TT last November. I'm thinking of scheduling an appt with her doctor if I can't get some answers from mine after my next appt in June. Thank you for your time. I'm so lost.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Jax1986 said:


> I'm thinking of scheduling an appt with her doctor if I can't get some answers from mine after my next appt in June. Thank you for your time. I'm so lost.


That sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Your vitamin D is also low, which certainly doesn't help you feel any better.


----------

